# He's back the ranter



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2014)

76 million for a net to keep people from jumping off the golden gate bridge. I wonder how much the net under the net will cost. how many people will jump into the net for thrills and get hurt. And won't they just find another bridge or?? I bet the suicide rate does not change one little bit. Can't we think of anything else to do with the money we do not have. Old and wishin he did not read the news................

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2014)

How about instead we just start shooting anyone that tries to jump off the bridge before they can jump?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jun 28, 2014)

This here's the gun line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2014)

Why don't they pass a law that makes it illegal to kill yourself by jumping off the bridge? That would most certainly stop them.....

Oh...they have one?
It doesn't stop them?
Why those darn lawbreakers.....
How about they make a law making it illegal to break the law?
That would most certainly for surely stop them....

Hmmm....we need to think of new laws they can't break....

What? They'll break those too? 

Fine....we catch them in the act then procicute them and make them pay a penalty...

They will stop trying to it after that right?

No?.....awe man....I give up.....let em jump....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Why don't they pass a law that makes it illegal to kill yourself by jumping off the bridge? That would most certainly stop them.....
> 
> Oh...they have one?
> It doesn't stop them?
> ...




Probably cheaper and easier to just invest in signs that say "Beware Falling Idiots" and hire a minimum wage crew with shovels to clean up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2014)

Shovel? How bout chumming the water below, then let the sharks clean em up....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2014)

I can think of 76 million reasons to not install a net! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2014)

Suicide is overrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Suicide is overrated.



And underutilized...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2014)

DKMD said:


> And underutilized...



Especially in a certain SW state

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Why don't they pass a law that makes it illegal to kill yourself by jumping off the bridge? That would most certainly stop them.....
> 
> Oh...they have one?
> It doesn't stop them?
> ...



Maybe if they were to break the law of gravity and just float around until dinner time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2014)

I broke the law of gravity once for a few seconds in 1980. Cost me nearly $12K in bail, fines, and liability when my car finally landed and went through the nice lady's brick home . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I broke the law of gravity once for a few seconds in 1980. Cost me nearly $12K in bail, fines, and liability when my car finally landed and went through the nice lady's brick home . . . .



I broke that same law 74- the 2 signs were not bad but the concrete wall was the real tough one. woke up in the hospital- i was lucky- due to a quirk in the law they just changed- I just lost my 62 rambler- cost of neg driving ticket, 2 signs and one helluva headache................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 29, 2014)

For a lot less than 76 mil, they could build stairs and a platform, and a little toll gate. Say, $20 to use the platform and the city could collect the money. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I broke that same law 74- the 2 signs were not bad but the concrete wall was the real tough one. woke up in the hospital- i was lucky- due to a quirk in the law they just changed- I just lost my 62 rambler- cost of neg driving ticket, 2 signs and one helluva headache................



Ha....my dad had a rambler too....oh and he totaled it too.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 29, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I broke that same law 74- the 2 signs were not bad but the concrete wall was the real tough one. woke up in the hospital- i was lucky- due to a quirk in the law they just changed- I just lost my 62 rambler- cost of neg driving ticket, 2 signs and one helluva headache................



You were driving a rambler, lucky they didn't give you the death penalty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2014)

I thought having a Rambler was Capitol punishment.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2014)

Brink said:


> I thought having a Rambler was Capitol punishment.



It can be, depending on which capitol you're in. If you drive a Rambler through Brazzaville for example, you won't face any legal challenges. You just have to survive the drive through it . . . .


----------



## brown down (Jul 6, 2014)

idiocracy at its finest


----------



## Brink (Jul 6, 2014)

brown down said:


> idiocracy at its finest



I dunno, I think there were worse vehicles than Rambler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 7, 2014)

I had a '77 American Motors Jeep and it was a piece of work. I called it "the rambler". Gary


----------

